# New to incubating



## Jim

Working on building the incubator now. I am lucky to have met someone that I had bought some chicks from in the summer that built her own bator. Today, I picked up and ordered all my parts, the main part was a book case with doors, solid oak, picked up from good will for 30 bucks. The journey begins. Pics to follow. Any advice?


----------



## Mamachickof14

jhabaa1...I've been checking out all I can on incubating and broody hens. Come this Spring I'd like to give one or the other a try. Sure would like to hear more about your experience...and pics! Jen


----------



## Jim

Will do. Got most the incubator finished today. The egg turner, heating element, and thermostat should arrive in the mail, we'd or thurs. I will post a pic once I have it all together, unless I burn it down when I plug it in....


----------



## Jim

I got the incubator finished today. It is running and waiting to make sure temp and humidity level out. Picked up some eggs from a breeder down the way today, 4 of each, RIR, Barred Rock, and Americauna. To toss in with it, I have from my flock, a few Serama eggs, and a few buff orps. I plan to set them on Sunday morning. I am getting so excited.


----------



## Jim

A pic of the finished product.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice indeed!


----------



## 513

Wow very impressive!


----------



## PouletdePouf

Very nice! Please post a follow-up.


----------



## cannedman

I like it. Very Nice.


----------



## Jim

Eggs all set. Due to hatch 2/15 hatch. Eggs purchased as fertile, 4-RIR, 4 Americana, 4 Barred Rock. Eggs from mine that I hope to be fertile, although they have just stated laying... but, 5 Serama and 2 Buff Orp. Those are the ones I be surprised if I get hatched.


----------



## robopetz

Oooh! And the excitement/waiting begins. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jim

Just heard from a lady that had olive eggers. She had to leave town. Her friend watching her chicks, well, let all the Roos out. So. She offered to give me a doz eggs not knowing of they will be olive or others. I say, why not. So, get them tomorrow after noon to add to this test run. If they alll hatch, hope the extras sell fast!


----------



## Energyvet

Good luck! Valentines babies!


----------



## Jim

Got the new eggs in, so, they are about 24 hrs apart. Now, have 18 more eggs in there, hopefully some olive eggers will be produced, time will tell. Worse case, I will have some meat...


----------



## kaufranc

Can not wait to see the variety of little puffballs!


----------



## Jim

*Day 10*

This is day 10 of the fist run. Maybe my "candle" isnt that great, not sure. Tell me, fertile or not? Most look like a blob, no veins, but, could be the light or the iphone pics.

Remember, this is a sample of the mix, RIR, Serama, Americana, Barred Rock, and Barnyard mix


----------



## eqstrnathlete

#2 and #4 are a definite no, they are clear. 1,3,and 5 look like a maybe. The porous ones are hard to tell. I find they usually don't do anything.


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the feedback, I was thinking the same. They are from hens/Roos that had just started to lay.


----------



## robopetz

Day 10 you should definitely be able to see something. So the clear ones are most likely not fertile or not developing.


----------



## jen3910

Nice incubator! How does the egg holder work? Manual/automatic?


----------



## Jim

Farm innovators auto egg turner. It was just the right size. I had 16 inches, it was 15.5 wide. The others were just too big. If all goes well, I will be moving my heat source(lights), or replacing with another heater, and adding a second turner.


----------



## farmhand

Great Build!


----------



## Jim

Today is my first lockdown. Yea! Added more water trays and a sponge to bring up the humidity. Hatch set for the 15th. 

Oh, and while I am waiting, I got to get some new flock members on Monday. 2 blk cpr Marans, and Delaware. Lets hope at least 1 of each is a hen. The maran I hope to later cross with my americana roo (that was originally a she) and finally get my olive eggs too! I am also waiting to hear back from a local lady that has the blk/blue Marans to get a few chicks from her. Then... I am done..flock complete....until I find another I just must have! . Lets also hope I can sell off my overage when they hatch. That was my reasoning to the mrs that I wasn't really spending more money on the chicks Monday, that I would get it back when we have a successful first hatch. Right.....


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Jim, I posted this link on a couple other threads here in the "incubation" section of the Chicken Forum but thought I'd toss it in here as well. This is a handy reference for anyone hatching or incubating and will help answer a lot of questions;

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf

It has a great section on candling as well. Good luck with your new bator and first hatch!


----------



## Jim

*thanks for the link*

Thanks for the link. I am saving and printing it now! There was also a great articl in Hobby Farms Chickin magazine in the current issue.


----------



## robopetz

Yay, keep us posted on your eggies! You'll definitely have your hands full.


----------



## 513

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Jim, I posted this link on a couple other threads here in the "incubation" section of the Chicken Forum but thought I'd toss it in here as well. This is a handy reference for anyone hatching or incubating and will help answer a lot of questions;
> 
> http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf
> 
> It has a great section on candling as well. Good luck with your new bator and first hatch!


Great link. Very useful Thankyou


----------



## Jim

They have started pipping. .


----------



## robopetz

Oh my! Exciting, was just about to ask how they were. Keep us posted!

I candled mine at day 4 and all but one polish has developed so far. The one polish that I really can't tell has something but I'm really not sure yet.


----------



## Jim

Great news robo.


----------



## Jim

Have 8 pips as of this morning.


----------



## Jim

Just heard a chirp... This is cool!


----------



## Jim

Progress.....,


----------



## Jim

First to hatch! Lots of pipping going on too.


----------



## kaufranc

How cool Jim!


----------



## jen3910

Nice! The whole process is just amazing


----------



## Jim

Number two, a rir named Rhoda. . Or at least one will be.


----------



## Jim

And the first Americana. Are my eggs too close?


----------



## lovemychickens

Well Jim did your eggs hatch? If so what do ya have? It's exciting my frizzle polish is do tomorrow 16th, and my millies r due the 19th


----------



## lovemychickens

Just saw your post cool


----------



## robopetz

Yay, congrats. More pics when they are all dried and poofy. Lol



lovemychickens said:


> Well Jim did your eggs hatch? If so what do ya have? It's exciting my frizzle polish is do tomorrow 16th, and my millies r due the 19th


I want pics of this frizzle polish! Lol


----------



## 513

Pics are great...can't wait to see more!


----------



## lovemychickens

Frizzle polish due tomorrow and another one the 19th keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jim

Went to diner with 3 hatched, came home to 8, pics in the morning after they get their clothes on (dried off).


----------



## robopetz

Same here! Let us know!


----------



## Jim

lovemychickens said:


> Frizzle polish due tomorrow and another one the 19th keeping my fingers crossed


Can't wait to see.


----------



## robopetz

Jim said:


> Can't wait to see.


How's the hatchlings doin Jim?


----------



## Jim

Just took 8 out of the bator, they were looking crowded. Lots more pipping, one zip going on now, but, getting tired. Will see what happens over night. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Jim

Look at the Serama about to come out and say hello..

Initial pictures. Oh, and yea, got my add up on Craigslist. Fingers crossed I sell the extras soon, or I may become attached!


----------



## robopetz

Look at that , they are just overly cute at that age!!


----------



## Jim

I am loosing count of the hatch.... But, there are 5 new pips! Looks like my new homemade bator is going just fine, and we should have 75% or greater hatch. I will candle any duds. Oh, and one of the eggs I candled early on that was said to be a dud, well, it did hatch. .


----------



## robopetz

That's awesome, 75 so far is great. What is the total so far?

I really am contemplating on getting a brinsea bator or just stay with my 5 dollar homemade one...... Lol


----------



## Jim

We have 24 hatched now.


----------



## lovemychickens

I put my silkies on craigs list and sold all of them that night good luck


----------



## robopetz

Really? How much you charge for shipping to Hawaii? Lol jk jk


----------



## Jim

So far, no response on CL, last time we only had 4 to sell, they went fast.


----------



## robopetz

What about your local feed store, sometimes they let you post a flyer or something like that.


----------



## Jim

I might after a week, but we live in the county, but are across the street from an elementary school, hopefully the add or the sign I put out front will draw some interest. But, we are prepared to keep them all if needed, they just won't get names, sine they will be grown mainly for meat....we have tried doing the feather sexing on the few we want for the flock, fingers crossed


----------



## Jim

The cout is up by 3 more this morning, and one new pip, one that has zipped..


----------



## robopetz

Aww, I just love to watch them pip n zipp. Just amazing!


----------



## 513

lovemychickens said:


> Frizzle polish due tomorrow and another one the 19th keeping my fingers crossed


Any sign yet? Jim love the pics!


----------



## lovemychickens

Yes I posted pics she is very sweet loves to be held, she peeps when she wants attention, sleeping now in the den


----------



## Jim

We sold our first two...I think they will have a nice new home.


----------



## Jim

Ok, I think the final egg hatched today, another Serama. Will wait two days before I call the last few duds and update on my hatch rate on the first round. Next batch will be Easter chicks! But,plan to hatch the weekend before.


----------



## robopetz

Congrats on rehoming some. If I had space I would take them lol


----------



## lovemychickens

More pics of my polish frizzle


----------



## robopetz

Oh so cute, can't wait to see how this cutie will tirn out. Your keeping him right?


----------



## 513

lovemychickens said:


> More pics of my polish frizzle


What a stunner!


----------



## Jim

Final count, 30 out of 37 hatched! 81% hatch rate! 3 were duds, I cracked the last four today, they had mostly developed, but I guess stopped about a week before hatch. Overall, I am happy with the homemade bator. I am going to move my heat source (light bulbs that were last minute when my heating element was melting the insulation...) this will make room for a second turner. Next, I am going to put in a second lightbulb, and wire it to a switch on the outside. This way, when I want to see what is going on, I can turn on the light. It was annoying to be looking in because the heater was on (the lights) to only have it click back off. Yes, a flashlight helped, but was not as bright. Plan to set my next batch for my new test run with the changes in 12 days. This way we can get a hatch the week before Easter! Now, I just need to sell my current chicks to make room.


----------



## Nate

Any pics or ideas in your homemade incubator? I might make me one!?


----------



## Jim

Nate said:


> Any pics or ideas in your homemade incubator? I might make me one!?


Yep, but back on page 1 of this thread. I will try to post the supply list I had as well. Mine was built using an oak cabinet I found at Good Will for 30 bucks! Then I cut windows in the doors and used glass from some old picture frames. I trimmed them out with slightly smaller picture frames that were similar stained oak.


----------



## Nate

Ok sounds good!!! I like the wood idea! A lot of people use styrofoam coolers but I want something a little more permanent!!


----------



## robopetz

Congrats! That is a good hatch rate. I'm surprised in myself with my 5 dollar homemade bator. I have hatched all except one and had 2 duds.


----------



## Jim

robopetz said:


> Congrats! That is a good hatch rate. I'm surprised in myself with my 5 dollar homemade bator. I have hatched all except one and had 2 duds.


Wow, that is great.


----------



## Jim

Here is my incubator supply list, with prices. Hope this helps someone.

Book Case with Doors $ 30.00
1 1/2 inch sheetrock screws (1 box) $ 6.00
1 sheet rigid insulation with aluminum coating $ 12.00
Two Picture Frames and Glass $ 10.00
Two hinges three latches $ 6.00
Electric junction box $ 5.00
Glue $ 8.00
Caulking $ 3.00
Old extension cord $ - 
Old Surge protector $ - 
Wafer thermostat $ 22.00
Indoor outdoor thermometer $ 8.00
Two 75 watt bulbs (had around) -
Light Kit (my heating element) with 2 bulb spots $ 12.00
Wire Closet Rack $ 10.00
Turners $ 45.00
Power Supply for Fan $ 9.00
12 v computer style fan (got 3 for this price) $ 5.00
 Total cost: $191.00

This has room for me to put in two turners, and have a shelf just for hatching.


----------



## Nate

Ok Thanks!!


----------



## Jim

I was recently asked if I had a thread on my incubator, I found it! Just adding a reply to put it in current timeline for those asking to see. There are pics, and a list of items I put in here.


----------



## powderhogg01

Thanks for the bump jim. In all of the pics I do not think I could see how you had the thermostat wired in. 
Any chance between hatches you can snap a picture or two of the thermostat location?
I think the cabinet is the best was to go, not sure why I never thought of using old furniture, as I have several old dressers and cabinets, made of solid wood. I also have several 4x8 sheets of 2 inch insulation foam, leftover from a foundation repair.


----------



## Jim

Yes, I have a hatch due at the end of this week, I will snap some then. How those babies doing?


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01

Getting bigger stronger and more curious. 
I wasn't sure the latecomer would make it, but now she is only a little smaller and just as active! 
Thy do have a case of dirty bums. I just clean them off with a damp towel in the evening.


----------



## Jim

They are looking good!


Jim


----------

